# Do you believe acupunture helps with the transfer on FET ?



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

I am just doing a little research and trying to decide whether to have acupunture of not? I have emailed a couple of clinics and they havent heard of it helping with IVF but give me a couple of numbers to call. 

Is it a certain kind of acupunture that helps and how many sessions do you think i would need? Also who out there thinks this is useful during our cycles?

Thank you xxxx


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello Mrs D,
yay for being near transfer day! 
I read up the scientific evidence on acupuncture. In short, the evidence shows that there is little support for acupuncture being effective in fertility apart from on day of transfer. On day of transfer the results were not hugely persuasive, but did show a swing in a positive direction. So in short - if you're going to do it, have it on day of transfer. I guess i'd also want one session before so the practitioner got to know me a bit too (but thats just me). If you want to read the report here's a link (and abstract/summary is below):

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/14651858.CD006920.pub2/abstract;jsessionid=AA26892477F9991315375BAAFC232729.d03t03
(Cochrane reviews are considered the highest possible quality evidence, and are usually used to inform government strategy as to what to fund on the NHS)



*Abstract:*

Background:

Acupuncture has recently been studied in assisted reproductive treatment (ART) although its role in reproductive medicine is still debated.
Objectives:

To determine the effectiveness of acupuncture in the outcomes of ART.
Search strategy:

All reports which describe randomised controlled trials of acupuncture in assisted conception were obtained through searches of the Menstrual Disorders and Subfertility Group Specialised Register, CENTRAL, Ovid MEDLINE (1996 to August 2007), EMBASE (1980 to August 2007), CINAHL (Cumulative Index to Nursing & Allied Health Literature) (1982 to August 2007), AMED, National Research Register, Clinical Trials register (www.clinicaltrials.gov), and the Chinese database of clinical trials.
Selection criteria:

Randomised controlled trials of acupuncture for couples who were undergoing ART comparing acupuncture treatment alone or acupuncture with concurrent ART versus no treatment, placebo or sham acupuncture plus ART for the treatment of primary and secondary infertility. Women with medical illness deemed contraindications for ART or acupuncture were excluded.
Data collection and analysis:

Sixteen randomised controlled trials were identified that involved acupuncture and assisted conception. Thirteen trials were included in the review and three were excluded. Quality assessment and data extraction were performed independently by two review authors. Meta-analysis was performed using odds ratio (OR) for dichotomous outcomes. The outcome measures were live birth rate, clinical ongoing pregnancy rate, miscarriage rate, and any reported side effects of treatment.
Main results:

There is evidence of benefit when acupuncture is performed on the day of embryo transfer (ET) on the live birth rate (OR 1.86, 95% CI 1.29 to 2.77) but not when it is performed two to three days after ET (OR 1.79, 95% CI 0.93 to 3.44). There is no evidence of benefit on pregnancy outcomes when acupuncture is performed around the time of oocyte retrieval.
Authors' conclusions:

Acupuncture performed on the day of ET shows a beneficial effect on the live birth rate; however, with the present evidence this could be attributed to placebo effect and the small number of women included in the trials. Acupuncture should not be offered during the luteal phase in routine clinical practice until further evidence is available from sufficiently powered RCTs.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Mrs D,

I am not sure if this helps but i have had IVF 3 times now and although my recent one ended in mc it was the only time i ever got pregnant and its the only time i did acupunture and in my mind though it was a fresh cycle i believe it did help.

Goodluck


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I've never used it, and had successful treatments. I have read it helps with lining issues, but if you don't have any concerns with that, I wouldn't bother. IVF is an expensive business, save your pennies for the baby you'll soon have xx


----------



## wannabamum (May 13, 2012)

Hi there!

I'm not sure on the scientific benefits but for my recent natural fet, I had Accupuncture once a week from day1 of my AF and I believe that it helped me get my BFP. Iv never been pg before and we've been ttc for 8 long years so I can only think of what I did different this cycle, has helped. I know fet's are less stressful so maybe that also contributed? But I am still having Accupuncture now and will do til 12 weeks I think.

Hope this helps

Xx


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

I am having acupuncture this time too. I have never had before but wanted to do anything available to me that might improve my chances of success. I read Emma Cannons baby making bible and have been seeing her in the run up to my last go at fertility treatment. Not sure yet if it will prove to be a success but for me, anything is worth a try. I'm also going to start taking Chinese herbs too and have first appointment for that next week. Im also on low gi diet for helping with my pcos . Will keep you posted. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Best wishes
Donjee


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hello ladies - thank you so much for your reply's !! I am still a little unsure whether to do it or not. I have a number for a specialist near my work who seem to think that this could help. I havent commited to anything yet , but i am defo going to give them a call and speak to them in person first before i commit !! I dont think this will have a massive impact at all but maybe like you said Donjee if there is the slightest even little thing that i could do to improve our chances then maybe this is a worth a shot !!! It is something that i cant afford at this moment in time but its my birthday in 3 weeks so maybe i could say to my hubby this could be my birthday prezzie - hmmmmm we will see !! 

Best of luck to you all ladies in your treatment xxxxxx


----------



## suezanna (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi, know you have probably made your decision but just wanted you to tell you my story. TTC 13 years, 6 IVF, 2 FET. I have only managed successful treatment twice one FET (unfortunately miscarried), one IVF and on both occasions I used acupuncture. My acupuncturist was trained by Zita West and I firmly believe that without those acupuncture sessions I would not be here with my nine month old baby boy. Good luck with whatever you decide and for the future. Thought and prayers


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

SueZanne - awww what a lovely story and good to hear about your success !!! Thank you for your reply and i think that this has just give me the last little push that i need - im defo going to do it and give it a try - i have discussed it with my hubby and said this can be my bday prezzie - we have nothing to lose at giving this a try do we , if anything it can only be good things that will come out of this 

Thank you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Just want to thank you all for your replies on here !! I have just found a chinese clinic that have been going for 20 years and she specialise's in infertilit!! She seems to know alot about it and sounds like she knows what seh is talking about! I am booked in for my first appointment tonight after work, so feeling pretty excited ! 

Thanks again ladies 

xxxx


----------



## age_789 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good luck with acupuncture. I had a fresh cycle of icsi that failed (did not have acupuncture) 
2nd cycle started acupuncture. My fresh cycle got cancelled after collection due to my lining being to thick so a month later I had frozen transfer.
Important to have treatment on day on transfer before and after and also around implantation.
Apart from helping in fertility it also helps relax you through what can be a difficult time and can control headaches.
I'm currently 20 weeks pregnant with twins and have my gender/ foetal anomaly scan tomorrow!!! Very exciting!!!

Good luck. Xx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Age_789 - thank you so much for you reply and advice - i will take it all on board  I have my 3rd appointment tonight, it is defo helping with my sleeping and headaches  and i feel so much more relaxed!
Congrats for your pregancy and twins -woohoo how exciting ! Good luck for your scan today hunny - let me know how it goes, be nice to know !

xxx xxx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello!
I'm a firm believer in it. I have had it for a while and it helped with my side effects throughout. I had it on transfer day and am over the moon to say I have just got my bfp. I will carry on to help with effects of pregnancy as I'm definitely sold on it.
Good luck!
Fi
Xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Fidub - thank you for your reply hunny!! I think i will defo make sure that i have some on transfer date then  Wooohoooo to your BFP    - bet you are soooo happy - did you test today  xxxxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, i had acupuncture with my last FET and got twins, i found it helped relax me. The guy who did mine was a midwife also and was very interested in alternative therapies, he had a lot of ladies on his books going through ivf and got lots of positive results, and i only live in a small town.

good luck


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Mrs Davies I was very very naughty and tested at 4dp5dt and got a faint positive! Hcg is rising fast so speculating as to whether there's one or two in there?
Xxx


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Beachbaby - thank you for your views and reply hunny !! Congrats on twins - how lovely  

Fidub - hope you are good hunny - what so you tested after 4 days and got a positive ? When does it all get confirmed by your clinic, bet you are sooo happy!!!! I had my scan today to check the lining of my womb and it was only 7mm, im soooo gutted and left the clinic in tears! I was scrolling through the posts earlier and noticed 1 that you had put about your lining only being 8mm. Was this on transfer day hun? Ive kind of lost all hope now with it being so thin but i guess if i know it has worked for you and your lining was thin too then i could try and think positive again (hopefully) My transfer is next Wednesday xxxxx

Oh yeah got another acupunture appointment this evening, so hoping this relaxes me - had a really emotional day  xxx


----------

